# The "Where to buy Cervelo Gear" thread!



## N.C.VortexRider (Jun 15, 2009)

So I've searched on google, ebay etc. for places here in the US that have Cervelo gear and accessories so I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread on here for the latest and greatest (deals that is) to get Cervelo Swagger. I still cannot find the track jackets that Phil and Gerard are always wearing in their videos however so if anyone knows where I can pick up that style it would be great. Not only cycle specific Cervelo gear. So if anyone can post up their recommended links for us, this would be a great thread!

So far I've found team cyclist as a fair priced dealer.
http://teamcyclist.com


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

www.bicyclinghub.com but the jackets are still pretty elusive.


----------



## EurotrashGLi (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.worldcycling.com

or

http://www.probikekit.com

I just picked up the team jersey from World Cycling last week for $80, but they gave me 20% since I was local and they didn't have to pay to ship it.


----------

